# Where is the Lens EF40mm F2.8 STM made in?



## tq0cr5i (Jun 17, 2012)

As asked, ‘cause I prefer the "LENS MADE IN JAPAN".


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd say it's made in Japan, we'll find out for sure on Monday. I don't know of any optical factory for photography under the Canon banner that isn't in Japan.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.

The EF lens L series are MADE IN JAPAN. The current EF 50mm f/1.8 II is made in Malaysia and some EF-S lenses (Just like the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II) are made in Taiwan. For the Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, the earlier ones were made in Japan, while the current ones are made in Taiwan.

See the below pics.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2012)

Canon has a huge factory making consumer lenses in Taiwan, but I hope that initial production comes out of Japan.

I've had 50/1.8 MK II (Plastic mount) lenses from Japan, Malasia, and Taiwan. The one from Japan was early production, and was slightly better made.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so disappointed that the little guy is MADE IN MALAYSIA.

See the pic.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 18, 2012)

Shouldn't the lens meet Canon's standard of quality no matter where the factory is? Why does it have to matter?


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 18, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Shouldn't the lens meet Canon's standard of quality no matter where the factory is? Why does it have to matter?



Exactly.


Although, that said, in my business (water pumps) we (in Australia) recently had a job come from Thailand, we had to design it here (where the design knowledge is), but we had to get the pumps made in the facilities in Singapore, so they would have the "Made in Singapore" nameplate.
Why? Because the Thai government has some policy that they can only buy from local-area manufacturers (we don't have a plant in Thailand, so the closest was Singapore). Makes no difference to the final product, if we'd built it here in aus it would have been the exact same parts (we buy our pump-parts from Singapore anyway), just "assembled in Australia".
(and at the end of the day, all of the profits made go back to Head Office in Europe anyway...)

So sometimes country of origin does matter (even if there's a fair chance that the raw ingredients are imported, there's a fair chance that anything made in Asia these days is using Australian iron ore). That's mostly for governmental policies though, there shouldn't be a quality difference.

Actually, in this case, i'm glad these lenses are made in Malaysia. Note how they're available aready? Note how all the über whites were delayed for over a year? That's the real difference between 'made in malaysia' and 'made in japan'...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Although, that said, in my business (water pumps) we (in Australia) recently had a job come from Thailand, we had to design it here (where the design knowledge is),



hmmm thailand... the land of false economy

hear that pluto LNG are STILL redoing all the cryogenic insulation on the entire plants piping that was done in thailand... there were also a truckload of expat supervisors for the uk there "looking after it" I think they might have spent more time in the titty bars than making sure the job was done right


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> I am so disappointed that the little guy is MADE IN MALAYSIA.
> 
> See the pic.



Price would be $399 if made in Japan


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > I am so disappointed that the little guy is MADE IN MALAYSIA.
> ...



the australian ones must be made in japan then


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Price would be $399 if made in Japan
> ...



You know anywhere down here that's got them?
B+H are still at pre-order status, $200 + $56 to ship it down here (although while i'm there, I could do with a few more filters and arca-plates and tripod rings etc, I might hit the $1000 customs-limit again)


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Nah, you tried digital Rev?, probably gonna be the cheapest and they usually get stuff as soon as its out


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-ef-40mm-f-2/MTAwMDk0MQ_A_A 
Still on pre-order there too (and no price).

A mate of mine just went through Hong Kong and picked up his new 5D3, now he's touring the States. I might ask him if he's coming back home via HK, then he can get me a pancake there on the way through (although on price.com.hk it's not showing up there yet either)


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 18, 2012)

I trust the quality that MADE IN JAPAN and MADE IN GERMANY. The Japanese are so proud with the mark MADE IN JAPAN. I have been seeing too much “Made in China”, "Assembled in China”. The China means low quality, low price, counterfeit and low low low, although I am Chinese. Malaysia is a country that no better than China in manufacture, even worse in Philippines. So I seldom buy the food from the above two countries in China although they are marked with “IMPORTED”.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jun 18, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> The China means low quality, low price, counterfeit and low low low,



not all, motherboards, iPhones, RAM and whatnots are great quality and reliability, i've had an ASUS board that i have in the garage that's been running for almost 12 years more than allowed MTBF the last BIOS update was 3 years after i bought it.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 18, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > The China means low quality, low price, counterfeit and low low low,
> ...



Please check your ASUS board and see if it is made in Taiwan. If indeed is in China, you are so lucky!


----------



## telephonic (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you checked your iPhone?

I own no iPhone and am not really interested in purchasing one, TBH. Oh, but I have a friend who has one, and just inspected the phone. Guess what? It's a 3Gs and has *"Designed in California Assembled in China"* proudly written on the rear cover (not hidden beneath it). I believe his is not the only iPhone assembled (read:made) there.

So much exaggerated fear about "Made in Whereizit". :


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 18, 2012)

The whole point of the 40mm is to be cheap.
What good is it if it were to be made in japan and cost 2x the price as with made in malaysia?
I'm happy it's made in Malaysia so i only pay this much for it and being in Singapore, Malaysia is just next to us so we get the lens much faster too hehe..


----------



## insanitybeard (Jun 18, 2012)

To be fair the EF-S 60 macro I have is made in Malaysia and is generally a well regarded lens optically, the build is pretty decent too. You would hope Canon's QC would be the same no matter where the item is made/assembled.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 18, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> I trust the quality that MADE IN JAPAN and MADE IN GERMANY. The Japanese are so proud with the mark MADE IN JAPAN. I have been seeing too much “Made in China”, "Assembled in China”. The China means low quality, low price, counterfeit and low low low, although I am Chinese. Malaysia is a country that no better than China in manufacture, even worse in Philippines. So I seldom buy the food from the above two countries in China although they are marked with “IMPORTED”.



This is absurd. Canon is a Japanese company. So why does that mean the location of one of their factories would be under different standards? You are saying if Canon has a factory in China, it would be cheap "knockoffs"? It doesn't work that way.

China has a bad reputation for manufacturing because they DO make a lot of cheap junk, but that has nothing to do with Canon. It's only low quality if the company wants it that way.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just remember that lots of Nikon cameras and lenses are made in Thailand, whose manufacturing facilities and worker skills are no better than Malaysia or China. If this lens' MTF is truly as what Canon claimed, it would produce better images than the Japanese made 50mm 1.4. Of course, we hope the lens made in Malaysia will be up to the Canon's specification. You might have more bad copies.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

dilbert said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



all show out of stock here  decent price though I might grab one


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 19, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> Just remember that lots of Nikon cameras and lenses are made in Thailand, whose manufacturing facilities and worker skills are no better than Malaysia or China. If this lens' MTF is truly as what Canon claimed, it would produce better images than the Japanese made 50mm 1.4. Of course, we hope the lens made in Malaysia will be up to the Canon's specification. You might have more bad copies.



Totally agree.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7417.0
I'm very torn as to whether to take a detour on the way home tonight ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL thats a bit out of my way i'm sure they wont be far off arriving in perth, I'll check some of our premium dealers and see


----------



## unfocused (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe_ this_ http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480581e9a is why the 1DX has been delayed. 

Need to get the new factory up and running.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 19, 2012)

I have preordered one pancake this morning at CNY 1,269.00. Some top dealers in China have got the first batch of arrival.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> I have preordered one pancake this morning at CNY 1,269.00. Some top dealers in China have got the first batch of arrival.



ooo thats a good price


----------



## kdsand (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't forget the lens hood!
Lens Hood ES-52
Some things never change. :


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Don't forget the lens hood!
> Lens Hood ES-52
> Some things never change. :



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ES-62-Lens-Hood-Canon-EF-50mm-f-1-8-II-/290668797330?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item43ad35dd92

these work nicely on the 50 f1.8

not sure how they will go with the Aov on the shorty forty though

I am sure it wont be long before the cheap ones come out


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if the OP is just saying that they prefer the aesthetics of the lens more when they add "Made In Japan". In my opinion, the lens that is lacking this looks very bland and boring by comparison. I also prefer the "Made in Japan" look.

Photocontinental in Brisbane are listing it at $219 (which is the max price it should be $199 + GST?). Its currently on backorder.

http://www.photocontinental.com.au/products/101002506010


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't see why you would want to screw on a hood for the pancake..then it would make it not a pancake 
I have the hood from my old 50 f1.8 and yes it works on the 40mm as well…no issues using it whatsoever..not even with a filter+hood combo..
But then, after i did that, it made the lans as big as any other normal lens..which defeated the purpose of wanting it because it was thin...


----------



## picturesbyme (Jun 19, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> To be fair the EF-S 60 macro I have is made in Malaysia and is generally a well regarded lens optically, the build is pretty decent too. You would hope Canon's QC would be the same no matter where the item is made/assembled.



.. yes... one would hope.... 
However my brand new 60 came with a piece of glass behind the front element. Turned the lens into a neat little kaleidoscope we used to play with when we were kids.. 
I wonder where Canon's QC were that day.... after a wk and a half and a free fix it's like it should have been on the first place... 
...on the other hand my 7D body went back twice too.. so it's just luck I think... all my other lenses, bodies are awesome no matter where they were made...


----------



## insanitybeard (Jun 19, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> To be fair the EF-S 60 macro I have is made in Malaysia and is generally a well regarded lens optically, the build is pretty decent too. You would hope Canon's QC would be the same no matter where the item is made/assembled.



Oops..... checked again, actually my EF-S 60 is made in Taiwan :-[ Comments still apply though........


----------



## kdsand (Jun 19, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> I don't see why you would want to screw on a hood for the pancake..then it would make it not a pancake
> I have the hood from my old 50 f1.8 and yes it works on the 40mm as well…no issues using it whatsoever..not even with a filter+hood combo..
> But then, after i did that, it made the lans as big as any other normal lens..which defeated the purpose of wanting it because it was thin...



It kinda looks like a step down ring to me - not the best picture though. 
http://consumer.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_40mm_f_2_8_stm?selectedName=SuppliesAndAccessories


----------



## swrightgfx (Jun 22, 2012)

I really don't get this xenophobia towards products made "off-shore." If everyone felt that way about products made in the USA (not all are quality, by the way), the USA wouldn't be the superpower it is... er... was, a few years ago. 

Malaysia, China et al. have been producing electrical components for years, including some that are used, I imagine, in L lenses. 

Manufacturing in the "developed" world has had its day; now it is time for others to experience the boom. I only wish it was an optical business owned and run by Malaysians making this lens instead of Canon. That would be fantastic for that country and for their people and you know what? The lens would probably be even cheaper, while the people in the factory still earned as much as they do under the red and white flag.



spinworkxroy said:


> I don't see why you would want to screw on a hood for the pancake..then it would make it not a pancake
> I have the hood from my old 50 f1.8 and yes it works on the 40mm as well…no issues using it whatsoever..not even with a filter+hood combo..
> But then, after i did that, it made the lans as big as any other normal lens..which defeated the purpose of wanting it because it was thin...



I agree. Use a hand!


----------



## kdsand (Jun 22, 2012)

From the picture the oem hood is tiny - looked like a step ring. 

As far as where things are manufactured - the laborers should be well trained, have humane labor right & make a decent living wage for their location a well as several other big issues. 

Many if not most offshore (3rd world) factories are like puppy mills & quite horrid. :-\


----------

